# Microfire Warrior III K3500 vs AELight 25W Xenide



## Window_Seat (Jun 10, 2008)

Hay all!

I am finally looking to buy a "big light", and have been looking at either the K3500 or the AELight 25W Xenide. Both look like good lights for a good price (as compared to the more expensive ones like the Polarion), and I have read some of the reviews here and elsewhere. One of the things I really like in a light (maybe minor, but important to me) is a switch on the main body such as in the AE Light. It appears that the switch is on the bottom of the K3500, or is there one on the main body? If there isn't a switch on the main body, then the K3500 may be a turn off for me (oops pun).

Thanks!
Erik.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 10, 2008)

The K3500 is uses a tail switch.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Jun 11, 2008)

Or you could say the K3500 has its switch on the butt 
:naughty:


----------



## Window_Seat (Jun 11, 2008)

Hahahaha, I was too tired with no sleep for the prior 30 hours... OK, "SWITCH ON THE REAR END"... :nana:

Erik.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2008)

The Xe25 is just a sweet light all around. It's size, runtime and conventionality make it what it is. Are you going to get it?


----------



## CbusRog (Jun 12, 2008)

While I’ve not handled the K3500, it does seem to have some things going for it; 3500 lumens and adjustable beam in a compact package. However, I think the Xe25 has some advantages. One is the runtime. The Xe25 has 120 minutes, the K3500, 55 minutes. Another advantage is the availability of spare parts (not including accessories). With the Xe25 you can get every single part for the light, (bulb, battery, ballast, o-rings, front glass, etc.) directly from the OEM or vendors. With the K3500, so far I can find just bulbs and batteries from only one vendor. The Xe25 is also about $100 less expensive. Another thing you may want to ask yourself is just how much light do you really need? I find the throw of my Xe25 more than adequate for my needs and range of eyesight. 

Don’t be dissuaded from buying the K3500 if you think it’s what you want. It’s probably a fantastic light. The above is only what I considered before buying the Xe25.


----------



## GTO_04 (Jun 12, 2008)

I really like the forward push button design of the Xenide. I am glad I chose that over the less expensive Powerlight with the rear mount twisty. The carrying strap is nice to have available which the Microfire doesn't have. The Microfire was tempting though with the smaller size and high output.

GTO_04


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that the K3500 is a nice 2nd or 3rd light if you can get past the color temperature. Although it's very far short of the advertised 3500 lumens, it does pack some great output into a small conventional shape. I will say that so far mine has been completely reliable and I get consistent 50+ minutes of run-time. 

I don't care for the color temperature and I don't care for the battery stand charger, but other than those two things I'm completely satisfied with that purchase.


----------



## CbusRog (Jun 13, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I think that the K3500 is a nice 2nd or 3rd light if you can get past the color temperature. Although it's very far short of the advertised 3500 lumens, it does pack some great output into a small conventional shape. I will say that so far mine has been completely reliable and I get consistent 50+ minutes of run-time.
> 
> I don't care for the color temperature and I don't care for the battery stand charger, but other than those two things I'm completely satisfied with that purchase.



You have a Xe25 _*AND*_ a K3500? I agree with the color temperature. I don't understand why these lights are in the 6500K - 7000K range. It has to be manufacturing costs. While 4200K seems to be popular, I'd like to see bulbs in the 4800K to 5200K range.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 13, 2008)

CbusRog said:


> You have a Xe25 _*AND*_ a K3500? I agree with the color temperature. I don't understand why these lights are in the 6500K - 7000K range. It has to be manufacturing costs. While 4200K seems to be popular, I'd like to see bulbs in the 4800K to 5200K range.





I have a Xe25, K3500 and AE PL24/S in that size/class of lights. I'm most pleased by beams that are under 5000K. Still, I often make due with the bluer beams so I guess they're not all that bad. I mean, it doesn't prevent me from using them. I think the higher temp bulbs are more redily available to the asian makers but I really don't understand why AE can't get their act together with their bulbs. I'm thinking that maybe the general market might actually prefer those blue lights due to all the brain washing they've received through advertising.


----------



## CbusRog (Jun 13, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I have a Xe25, K3500 and AE PL24/S in that size/class of lights. I'm most pleased by beams that are under 5000K. Still, I often make due with the bluer beams so I guess they're not all that bad. I mean, it doesn't prevent me from using them. I think the higher temp bulbs are more redily available to the asian makers but I really don't understand why AE can't get their act together with their bulbs. I'm thinking that maybe the general market might actually prefer those blue lights due to all the brain washing they've received through advertising.



Well, that's just it. The marketers have "convinced" us that blue is better. It has nothing to do with what you see, but rather how you're seen. I still think 4200K is a little on the yellow side though. Then again, I don't have experience with the lower temperature bulbs. Sh#&, I guess I'll just have to get a N30 and "see" what it's all about!


----------



## ampdude (Jun 21, 2008)

CbusRog said:


> You have a Xe25 _*AND*_ a K3500? I agree with the color temperature. I don't understand why these lights are in the 6500K - 7000K range. It has to be manufacturing costs. *While 4200K seems to be popular, I'd like to see bulbs in the 4800K to 5200K range.*




Wouldn't make much sense. 4200K is more efficient and reflects less light back at the user which as a result also produces more usable light.

I've heard of HID's shifting color temperature upward over time so if you use it enough you may see 4800K anyways.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 23, 2008)

CbusRog said:


> While I’ve not handled the K3500, it does seem to have some things going for it; 3500 lumens and adjustable beam in a compact package. However, I think the Xe25 has some advantages. One is the runtime. The Xe25 has 120 minutes, the K3500, 55 minutes. Another advantage is the availability of spare parts (not including accessories). With the Xe25 you can get every single part for the light, (bulb, battery, ballast, o-rings, front glass, etc.) directly from the OEM or vendors. With the K3500, so far I can find just bulbs and batteries from only one vendor. The Xe25 is also about $100 less expensive. Another thing you may want to ask yourself is just how much light do you really need? I find the throw of my Xe25 more than adequate for my needs and range of eyesight.
> 
> Don’t be dissuaded from buying the K3500 if you think it’s what you want. It’s probably a fantastic light. The above is only what I considered before buying the Xe25.


g'day mate, u mentioned u know of one vendor selling battery packs for the warrior III, could u let me know who it is, cant seem to get one from fenix or the oem.
cheers


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.powerleds.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p209_Microfire-Warrior-Li-Ion-Akku.html


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

They're also sold at 4Sevens store:

https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=324


----------



## Metatron (Jul 23, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> They're also sold at 4Sevens store:
> 
> https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=324


cheers for that, really expensive hey, i might just delve into my pack and see what Li ions are used and go from there


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

Metatron said:


> cheers for that, really expensive hey, i might just delve into my pack and see what Li ions are used and go from there




Let us know what you find. I'm very curious myself....


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 25, 2008)

The battery is the only thing stopping me from buying this light....
well that and I can't seem to find the Microfire website, which suggests
to me that I could be in trouble in a few years unless someone creates
aftermarket parts.
I am leaning toward the AE Light 25W Xenide but I do believe that it does 
not focus... so ?????????????????????
I wonder if there is a similar HID out there that compares to these 2 for the same price?????


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 25, 2008)

Boxer 24?


----------



## climberkid (Jul 25, 2008)

microfire (dot) cn
i called them to order a charger and they quickly shipped to fenix-store. i called used skype for the long distance. they speak english pretty well. if you would like me to set up a delivery to fenix-store of the battery for you i wouldnt mind at all.


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn, Can't believe I missed that site, been on-line too long.....


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 25, 2008)

what about the ballast and all the other unique parts to this flashlight, are they all available?


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 25, 2008)

that boxer 24 looks nice but 1800 lumens vs 3500 for the Warrior.
I'm gonna look up some beam shots and see what the boxer looks like at a distance. Hope it's a thrower.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 25, 2008)

you can get any part of the microfire lights from the manufacturer but some things are listed on fenix-store's website. if anyone doesnt want to spend the money to call to china let me know and i will give you a hand.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 25, 2008)

I am just not a fan of the blueish, high Kelvin output of either of those handhelds. If only the Xe25 were released with a 4-5K lamp  .


----------



## Zenster (Jul 25, 2008)

300winmag said:


> The battery is the only thing stopping me from buying this light....
> well that and I can't seem to find the Microfire website, which suggests
> to me that I could be in trouble in a few years unless someone creates
> aftermarket parts.
> ...


 
I've got the AE 25W Xenide and love it. 
I agree with others that the switch on the body makes the most sense for a light this size... it ain't no 6P, and putting a switch on the tail of a light this size is a bit inconvenient. 

I like everything about it including the available filters (I have the diffuser) that are easy to slip on and off. If you get the diffuser, you will have no need to "focus". With the diffuser, it's a wall of light; without any filter, it's (obviously) quite a thrower.

As far as future availability of the battery goes, I looked into that myself and it turns out that the company isn't just some single product, hole in the wall, company.
They have their fingers into lots of things and are an international company. I'm not at all worried that parts will be a problem in the future.
Like you, I was very concerned about parts if I were to have gone with one of the other lights from companies that aren't so well established like AE.

Read about them here:
http://www.aelight.com/company.php


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2008)

300winmag said:


> that boxer 24 looks nice but 1800 lumens vs 3500 for the Warrior.
> I'm gonna look up some beam shots and see what the boxer looks like at a distance. Hope it's a thrower.




300win, you can pretty much ignore the stated output figures of these two manufacturers, since they're not very revealing of their true performance. The K3500 is way overrated and probably closer to 2500 lumens while the Boxer is probably around 1400-1500 lumens, but much smaller. If you're really worried about battery issues then the Boxer might be the better choice as the pack takes standard 18650's.

The Xenide25W is really a better light that either of the two mentioned above and if throw is important, then you'll be happy to know it throws better also. The Microfire and Boxer have OP reflectors that produce fairly smooth beams but limit the throw advantage of HID. 

Regarding the focus or lack of it with the Xe25, the focus feature of the K3500 is of very limited value. It throws about the same no matter the position of the head and really only resizes the corona within a narrow window. Many owners have just set the focus to a preferred position and left it there.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 25, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> 300win, you can pretty much ignore the stated output figures of these two manufacturers, since they're not very revealing of their true performance. The K3500 is way overrated and probably closer to 2500 lumens while the Boxer is probably around 1400-1500 lumens, but much smaller. If you're really worried about battery issues then the Boxer might be the better choice as the pack takes standard 18650's.
> 
> The Xenide25W is really a better light that either of the two mentioned above and if throw is important, then you'll be happy to know it throws better also. The Microfire and Boxer have OP reflectors that produce fairly smooth beams but limit the throw advantage of HID.
> 
> Regarding the focus or lack of it with the Xe25, the focus feature of the K3500 is of very limited value. It throws about the same no matter the position of the head and really only resizes the corona within a narrow window. Many owners have just set the focus to a preferred position and left it there.


hmm,at some point microfire must have produced smooth reflectors, i have one of them, its great, i may just do a beam shot of houses 200m away, when it stops raining.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, they're actually semi-smooth reflectors. Even the best of them have machining marks which leave nearly microscopic steps on the surface. While I also call them smooth when compared to the OP and frosted versions, the smooth is still fairly textured compared to a mag reflector, or AE Light, reflector.







Closer look


----------



## Metatron (Jul 25, 2008)

hmm, yes i see now, i wonder if there is any benefit to taking a dremel to it?


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 25, 2008)

Can you still get a smooth reflector?
Where is the cheapest place to get the light?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2008)

Metatron said:


> hmm, yes i see now, i wonder if there is any benefit to taking a dremel to it?




One CPF member sanded and polished theirs, but it still wasn't as reflective as mine. Maybe with more effort the aluminum could be polished to a very flat surface with minimal micro texture, but I would still think that ultimately it would require a coating of some type for best performance.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2008)

300winmag said:


> Can you still get a smooth reflector?
> Where is the cheapest place to get the light?




The only dealer in the states is Fenix-Store.com / 4sevens.com .....I think they're separate now. The "smooth" and "OP" reflectors were no longer available a few months ago, only frosted. Mine was purchased from Optics HQ when they were still a Microfire dealer.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 25, 2008)

you may try contacting the manuf. and seeing if they have the smooth.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2008)

Metatron said:


> hmm, yes i see now, i wonder if there is any benefit to taking a dremel to it?




Morepower is the member who polished his reflector. Here is the thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195309


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 26, 2008)

What about the Night Hunter II?
Is it worth the price?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2008)

300winmag said:


> What about the Night Hunter II?
> Is it worth the price?



I'll post in your new thread.........


----------

